# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  [CR ?] Entete de page avec sous rapport [Fait]

## aurelie83

bonjour
je voulais savoir si c'est possible d'avoir un entete de page avec un sous-rapport.
Car l, mon sous rapport affiche d'un entete de rapport, detail et pied de rapport. Je n'ai pas la notion de page...
C'est normal?

Car en fait j'ai un tableau qui s'affiche sur plusieurs page et dans ce cas la je perd la l'entete de mon tableau des que je defile les pages...
Si vous avez une solution?
MErci

----------


## Aitone

Whaouu. Jamais fait mais problme intressant.
MAis pourquoi passer par un sous-tat ? Tu as d'autres choses que le tableau dans ton tat ?

Sinon essayer de mettre le numro de page dans une variable partage et comparer la variable avec le numro de page pour supprimer ou non l'en-tte de page

----------


## Coocky10

> Sinon essayer de mettre le numro de page dans une variable partage et comparer la variable avec le numro de page pour supprimer ou non l'en-tte de page


Ba en fait ca va pas l'aider puisque le problme c'est justement qu'il n'y a pas de notion d'en-tte de page dans le sous rapport.
Et oui c'est normal qu'il n'y en ai pas,enfin en tout cas c'est prsic dans l'aide de CR.

Quand j'ai lu ca dans l'aide, j'ai crois les doigts pour ne pas en avoir besoin et effectivement j'en ai jamais eu besoin, puisque l'entte de page du rapport principale tait toujours suffisant, et pour cause si on met tout dans le mme rapport c'est que les donnes qu'on y affiche sont normalement lies, qu'elles viennent d'un sous rapport ou non et qu'en gnral l'entte de page me sert uniquement pour y placer des titres ou logo.

----------


## Aitone

Ce que je dis, si c'est possible, c'est de prendre le numro de page quand on est dans le sous-tat (a c'est possible), le stocker dans une variable (possible), envoyer cette variable dans l'tat principal (possible), comparer la variable avec le numro de page (possible), supprimer ou non l'en-tte en fonction de la comparaison (possible).

J'ai mis possible partout mais doit bien y avoir un endroti o ca va bugger

----------


## Coocky10

L'ide est intressante en effet.

J'ai essayer mais le numro de page de mon sous rapport est valu que quand l'tat affiche mon sous rapport, et ma condition dans l'entete de page du rapport principal est valuer avant et la variable du coup toujours = 0.

----------


## Aitone

Ah yes ! 
steinia, tu veux pas mettre ton en-tte de tableau en bas de page  ::aie:: 
J'essairai demain avec EvaluateAfter mais  mon avis c'est rp  ::?:

----------


## kikidrome

j'ai mis  dans la FAQ :



> Dans un sous tat, comment rpter les enttes de rapport ?
> 
> Toutes versions
> 
> Lorsque l'on insre un sous tat qui contient par exemple des entte de colonnes dans l'entte de rapport et que les donnes du sous tat se propage sur plusieurs page, il peut tre sympa d'afficher cet entte sur toutes les pages.
> 
> Pour cela, il faut crer un groupe bidon sur par exemple le champs cls primaire de la table affiche dans le sous tat et de choisir "dans l'ordre spcifier" pour l'affichage du groupe. Dans l'onglet "ordre spcifi, on ajoute "*". Il faut ensuite dans les options, cocher "Rpter lentte de groupe sur chaque page".
> La dernire manipulaton  faire est de dplacer les champs de l'entte de rapport vers l'entte de groupe.


est-ce que  rpond  ton problme ?

----------


## Aitone

comme quoi elle sert la FAQ  ::king::

----------


## aurelie83

Trop bien!!!
La manip marche!

Merci  tous de votre participation ::D:

----------


## kikidrome

::yaisse2:: 
super, vive l'ide de la FAQ...
Compltons l au maximum !

----------


## arapahoo

Ca marche impeccable, merci beaucoup pour
cette manip  ::king::  ::king::

----------

